# Squeaking Seat



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone have any issues with their front seats squeaking?

I'm not a big guy (6', 180lbs), but my driver seat has developed some squeaks and creaks and it is annoying the crap out of me. 

It groans and creaks when I turn corners, brake, and go over bumps! The rest of the car is squeak and rattle free!

I sprayed some WD-40 on the mechanical bits underneath the seat, but it didn't do anything. 

I have an '04 with 62k.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing should need to be lubed since its squaking when you aren't moving the seat arround. I would check and make sure all the bolts are tight, specificlly at the brackets.


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

My drivers seat doesn't make any noise but my passanger side does when someone is sitting in it even though I don't have passangers very often. I have others things rattling too but can't figure out where or what....


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Lukemo2 said:


> Anyone have any issues with their front seats squeaking?
> 
> I'm not a big guy (6', 180lbs), but my driver seat has developed some squeaks and creaks and it is annoying the crap out of me.
> 
> ...



I have the same issue... Can't find the source either.

BUMP for someone who's figured this out!

BOB


----------



## Saleen S7 TT (Sep 29, 2010)

... Bump? Driver seat does it. Also when I do a slightly quicker stop then normal, the seat will move up a inch or so. I can move it if I try just pushing it forward and back with my weight (185) just sitting there with the car off.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

*figured it out*

Mine moves too, if I stop hard it'll slip forward a notch. It's strange. I can't seem to move it myself, though. 

I figured out what the squeaking is. It was the insert in the back of the seat (the piece with the pouch). I removed it and the squeaking is gone. But now I have a gaping hole in the back of my seat... Right now, I don't really care bc I can't see it and there's no more squeaking.


----------

